# Me and my guitar



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Me on a 5 minute break on the ONE day a week that I work









My guitar that DP unfortunatly makes it hard for me to play now  . But one of these days i'll be hardcore again.


----------



## guitarman (Dec 11, 2008)

Claymore said:


> Me on a 5 minute break on the ONE day a week that I work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that DP makes it hard for you to play your guitar. Its strange, but for me playing guitar makes it better. I play professionally and sometimes at a gig I'll be feeling really bad while on a break but as soon as I hit the stage and get in to playing I feel 95% normal.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

I feel like showing off my cameras now.. the battered tank (metal casing unbreakable to anyone but me) and the square kinder egg..

As soon as I am behind the view finder nothing else matters and everything just falls into place. I don't need a therapist as long as I got film.







Mind you, some days I can't touch it either no matter how much I want to.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Post your pics!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

Claymore said:


> Me on a 5 minute break on the ONE day a week that I work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone have any information of where the hell Claymore is? I'm always worried when people stop coming here suddenly. Anyone?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

yeah, he's doin good bro. he had a rough patch where he moved out of his mom's and got arrested over some crazy shit. he has a job now and is looking into getting a place of his own soon. he also said that being in jail without his meds taught him to control the severity of his DP to a certain extent without the help of medication. so, all in all he's doin considerably well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> yeah, he's doin good bro. he had a rough patch where he moved out of his mom's and got arrested over some crazy shit. he has a job now and is looking into getting a place of his own soon. he also said that being in jail without his meds taught him to control the severity of his DP to a certain extent without the help of medication. so, all in all he's doin considerably well.


That is SO SO awesome. I know he was having a really hard time with the dp the last I hear from him. I am so happy to hear things are on an upswing.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Being in jail with DP while kicking opiates sucks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

oh this is good news to hear. Making a positive from going to jail is always so helpful. Perhaps being away from the forum so long has helped him cope with dp as well. cheers.


----------

